# Need Manual



## Marsbonfire (Sep 20, 2009)

I need a manual for a Gateway NV5214u laptop. Anyone know where I can download one (prefferably free) online?
Thanks.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Don't know if this is what you're looking for, but it was the closest thing I could find:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/...de/8511418.pdf

Richard


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

PDF file for 144 Page Reference Guide for the E5000 series:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Manuals/gateway/MUW_SJV50_eRecovery_Ref_Gde_0323.pdf


----------

